# Deeeep dreaaams!!



## Scout (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know if there was a dream topic so I decided to open one up. Here you yap about dreams and read others. Say anything to their dream and stuff.  Yeah.  *LET'S GOOO!!*



===== My dream (Warning: tl;dr for intolerant people)
I just woke up and had one of the most realistic dreams I ever had.

It frggin' blew me away. I would like to share it.

The dream only took 30 minutes, right when I dozed off during 4:09 AM - when I  was gonna prepare myself for school, but decided to lay down shortly.

OK, the dream started when I dozed off.

The background of the story takes place in a nuclear factory + education school systems that uses a massive number of people, my school teachers, and students to work for.

Though I and my 'warror' friends knew what was controlling the factory. It was controlled by a psychopath who worked for the 'dark' force. I took hold of a combative mission to stop this whole system by tearing it down and freeing the people.

I was the hero of 'light and truth', don't ask why.  *That title just pwns anyways.* I was very discreet about my identity for being an altruistic hero, but my methods are very risky and *VERY CRAZY*.


This factory was manipulating so many people that I felt compelled to free the masses with an idea of sabotaging it. *By blowing it up.* Ending. it. once. at. for. *ALL.*

 I put myself and EVERYONE at risk in this mission, but I knew an ulterior motive behind this mission. 

The dream starts out me being the main character who had a psychic precognition (This dream was a bit odd this way) envisioning my destiny would be to cause an impending *NUCLEAR MELTDOWN* that factory and those who evacuate in time will be safe and NOT be limited by the power-hungry psychopath.

_This was dream was all about combative intelligence between the two forces. Me and my 3 friends and the dark head of factory (He also had communions with stronger dark forces in order to gain more power)_


In the end of the precognition said that I would be successful in my bringing of freedom. I would appear at this zenith of light behind the people that I was rescuing. The people below me would stare into this giant mushroom of explosion that was far off. They didn't know what happened but I moved on with convert matters.


It made me happy. It was like the whole plan given to me in motion screen. I had to fill it out.  Carve my destiny.  Take the risks.  Do it. Let's Do it.


It was the day where I meddle with the factory.

My two other friends were there - I can't really remember what they look like though. Just that there was a girl and a boy. That's all, they helped me in getting items -  hacking the terminals - whatever - necessary for the mission. 

Being the main leader for this plan, by sneaking into the main computer-processing-engine thing room - I had to download a disk and scatter away before they catch me.

But I had to be very evasive and secretive. Just quick and go. It wasn't easy because I was caught by a 'file' and transfer into a video game-like reality. 

I had to fight a battle that consists of light arrows and using my weapons: **light arrows**, *BOMBS*, superhuman speed+balance and MAGIIIIIIICKK


No logick or intelligence here, just kicking enemy ass - very quickly. Running through enemies and reaching the last one. It lasted for a while. The last enemy was a pr*ck because I wasn't even touched but his """heat-seeker""" arrows were so damn hard to dodge.

Bleh, after I defeated him I moved on out and encountered a henchman.  I had to evade this guy. He was big trouble, but I knew his limitations.

He tried cornering me in these maze like halls, with his 2 workers trying to stop me by going into the other sections.

Transmission!! Becareful of the dark henchman at the end of the hall, he's trying to damage you from there.

I had a 'seer' vision that moment. I could see his position that he was waiting for me at the corner of the hall. Surprise attack me. I took the risk in going there, dodged his energy ball. Ran away quickly, with my leg ribbons  (OF JUSTICE!) or whatever waving in the air I was rushin' through. The hall had windows on the right hand side, sunlight shining out of it (just talkin' about the details)

I was then maneuvering myself through a thick crowd of students. They don't know about my mission of causing the impending nuclear meltdown. I was a normal student to them.

I had to run into the school computer lab and hide behind a table with my two other friends. They told me where to go, and this was it. There were so many rooms for those jerks to find, but they won't expect us being here.

Thought too soon.  There's the teacher who wanted to know my location and I used my 'seer' vision to see her out there consulting teachers about a 'trespasser'. Obviously me, but I was in my student clothed form - not my 'warrior' clothing. Still had to hide.

We then broke for it. Get the hell out of there. Go, go, go.

While running to evacuate the building,

I was visited by my 9th grade social studies teacher, Coach Huckaby.  Great guy, really clear in his strong voice and noble. Greeted me like I saw in the precognition. I said the factory was gonna blow up to him, though was in a rush.

Something was wrong though.


Ah, crap. School. I'll tell you all half the story lateh. *TO BE CONTINUED!*


----------



## Seritinajii (Oct 24, 2008)

o_o

Wow, nice dream. My dreams are never so cool - 

(Note - this is after I went to camp, Elamin was one of the kids there.)

I walk into the apartment. I don't know how I got there, but it's just there. I know it's Elamin's house. I look out the window, to the clouds. The window shows the skyscrapers next to us. 
So to the room - it's weird. On the sides, I notice that the floorboards seem to collapse, to fray at the ends. Toys, like a beach ball and a wooden horse, have fallen to there, where the walls still are, at least. And I can't help but notice the holes in the floor. There's nothing there. Shades of blue and white.
I look back up, and a tan-skinned lady is there, so I think it must be Elamin's mom. She's holding a baby, and she has a sad, wary expression on her face. I wonder what it's like to live here, in fear that you'll fall out and... well..
I walk on, and I gasp. It's a couch, on a cloud.. well, silly me, but I try to jump on the couch. Phew, I'm thinking, but when I step off I forget about the cloud and fall down to the ground, and I'm just terrified. But it's a swimming pool. I'm still in my clothes, it's warm water, but I don't feel any discomfort.

So I wake up.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 24, 2008)

I dreamt a gang of pirates were having a water balloon fight.

I love bringing that one up.


----------



## Registeel (Oct 24, 2008)

My dreams are always scattered ,so...


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 24, 2008)

All I remember of last night's dream was that someone was banging cymbals.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 24, 2008)

I had sleep paralysis a couple of days ago. :(

I can't remember my latest dream right now, but I'm keeping a dream diary so I'll copy from that later.


----------



## Ayame (Oct 24, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> I had sleep paralysis a couple of days ago. :(
> 
> I can't remember my latest dream right now, but I'm keeping a dream diary so I'll copy from that later.


Ooh, sleep paralysis.  Scary, but tell us about it.
I've always wanted to know what it's like.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 24, 2008)

Well I could move my eyes and I looked to my side and I dreamed some creepy old man sitting next to me.

It only lasted a couple of seconds, but it's disturbing.

I've had it like three times in my life. Believe me it's not pleasant. Especially when you're 7 and you can't call for your parents and you think you're dead.


----------



## Scout (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmm, only 3 for you? I've had over 12... The majority came between the years of `07-now.

Those are fun. Mine can get spatial and scary, like seeing my poster distorted when paralyzed. I was breathing really hard too.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 24, 2008)

I wish I could have lucid dreams more often, though.
If I could have just one where I don't wake up really soon after becoming lucid, I'd be happy.

Apparently it's easy to have lucid dreams when you have sleep paralysis, but I get so freaked from the whole experience that I just can't.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 25, 2008)

I had a dream the other night that I _was_ taking Latin 3, only I didn't actually go to the class period - I had to go get the work from the Latin teacher, do it on my own time, and turn it in for her to grade. Of course, since this was only in my dream, I thought that I had just completely forgotten about it and had like two months' worth of work to get from her.

I started looking all over the school for the Latin teacher, but I couldn't find her. When I went into the library, it looked completely different, and there seemed to be a party going on. There was a different party snack at every table - one table had a cheese ball, another a vegetable tray, et cetera. However, the tortilla chips were on one table, and the salsa was on another table on the other side of the room, so illogical dream-me had to keep running back and forth because I wanted chips and salsa. :[


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 25, 2008)

Last night I had a dream that I was a marshmallow and I got stuck in someone's appendix.
Not a pleasant feeling >.>


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 25, 2008)

A book store. A dim lighted book store, with an orange glow reflecting off the hard wood floor. Large books are on a rack in a corner, and one is a guide book to the non-existent sequel to Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles. I pick the book up, take it to the counter...

And now It's just a picture of the map in my mind. The towns started with a small town with an unknown name on the left side, working towards the right. The last town on the right is called... I don't know, The Gates of Something. (Something, because I can't remember.)

A large gray room with nothing but a box, sealed shut. Inside the box, lies L. Mello appears out of the wall and sprays a pepper spray like substance everywhere. L, somehow, is covered with a blood like substance, dead. These... creatures and I... I cannot recall what they were, and I wish I could, put L on a cart, him still in the box, and got in an elevator...

Humans were in the elevator. The creatures, L, and I, were very small. All of us together were about half as big as the business men in the elevator's shoes. When we reached the awaited bottom floor, we rush out of the elevator, and into a hospital lobby. Their were five ladies at the front desk, all the same size as us, all sitting there at the computers. Penny, (from our school), stood up and asked us what the problem was...

I asked her if there was anything that could be done for L. She said let's see him. The creatures pulled him out of the box, Penny examining. Blood was everywhere on him. He looked so pitiful... The blood was like... still fresh, in a way, but almost like it was sprayed on, like spray paint. Very blotchy, in little dots.

The creatures and I walked over to a bench near the elevator and sat down...

That's all I remember of that, I wish it could have gone on longer...

--

There was an odd hospital, all white and half transparent blue, very modern, big stair case, all of the floors were round, wrapping around the stair case in the front. From where I remember, I was walking down the staircase to the bottom floor, to a room right around the main entrance to the hospital. I was holding up a towel, and was about to go into surgery, a very simple procedure in the stomach area, not sure what. 

I did something in that room, I'm not sure, I don't think I ever dreamed what was inside that room, it was just random people walking back and forth, the occasional stretcher zooming down the hallway. I went back up the stairs, and into a strange room. 

That's all I remember, but it was very strange...

--

Ah, that reminds of that strange dream I would have over and over again for weeks at a time... It was so annoying.

It was like a train-track with one big curve, all this greenery around it, and it led into this very plush, green, place. There was a strange bird flying around. Lilties from FFCC were there, all over the place. 

That's all that was, I would just dream that for weeks at a time, then continue with another dream.


----------



## Linzys (Oct 25, 2008)

Last night I had a cream that I was watching a fireworks show at some insane mall/Theme Park place where my one of my school friends was working as a cashier at a gift shop. I was there with my best friend and a group of other people, and as we were leaving (in a boat or something. I remember that there was also a fireworks display.) I was sleeping with my head on someone's arm. I thought that it was my friend who I had come with's arm, and I was fine with that. I then realized that it was the arm of another friend of mine who is a guy that I'm in a sort of awkward relationship with, and then I just smiled and went back to sleep. I also remember him grabbing my waist and hugging me to him earlier in the dream, I don't remember why, but when he did that I was just as surprised as when I realized I was sleeping with my head on him, but just like that part, I relaxed.

I think it was kind of nice, but it left me wondering who I'm truly interested in, and if I only like this guy because it's impossible have the other person. Or if I really like this guy, and the other person is only a friend.


----------



## Seritinajii (Oct 25, 2008)

Hmm. Last night I had a dream about Retsu meeting me in real life. He was really friendly. I think that's because I was thinking about how he had gotten really nice after making a new account.


----------



## Dinru (Oct 25, 2008)

I had a dream about a week ago that I had to meet my boyfriend at a movie theater. But the catch was that we also had to bring his little brother along (which is odd, since he doesn't have a younger brother to my knowledge). His brother came before he did, and since his brother seemed to look just like him only shorter, I kissed him, thinking he was my boyfriend. Then my real boyfriend came and murdered me.

I die in my dreams alot.


----------



## PK (Oct 25, 2008)

okay, my dreams are FUCKED UP. Here we go.

Last night, I dreamed I was in some sort of enormous castle. And in this castle, I happened upon a vampire. Taking a bath. Naturally, there was a vampire hunter in there, but for the moment, he was just standing in the corner. Doing nothing. So I grabbed his stake. Immediately he revealed himself to ALSO BE A VAMPIRE so  I threw him out a window. I then drove the stake through the bathing vampire, who turned blue, then into a widescreen TV.

This was one of my more normal dreams.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Oct 25, 2008)

A few nights ago I had a dream that I was at school, and it was break but only me and a group of 3 boys were outside. I'm just walking past them when one boy makes a comment about me (which wasn't even insulting or anything), and suddenly I go insane and start trying to kill him... with sharp teeth and claws. Then I snap back to normal and go "Oh crap, what happened to you? Are you okay?" and help him up.

Most of the time my dreams are a bit... nicer than that one, but I've never had a proper nightmare before. Here, this one is nice:

I once had a dream of being a Mesprit and playing hide and seek in my house with a friend. I was practicing how to levitate, by jumping up in the air and focusing on staying there... And it worked, because since then I've always been able to levitate or fly in dreams very easily. Cool.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 25, 2008)

Once I had a dream that I was at the dentist and had a baaad cavity. He told me about it and said he'd have to drill. Then I answered, "How do you know it's a cavity?! How do you know I'm not creating a Slavic nation in my teeth?!" 

XD I love that dream.

I had a lucid dream once. I dreamed I was outside with my mom and dad at night, talking and playing with my dog, when I heard something inside. I looked in and saw some guys in all black and ski masks breaking in. I realized that I was dreaming and could control everything, so my parents kinda faded out of the dream and I ran around the house, being chased by the bad guys. Then one cornered me in the computer room (I wasn't scared, because I knew I was in control) and another came in with a gun, which he dropped, but then I woke up.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 25, 2008)

I had a dream a couple of nights ago. My online friend fell off a rollercoaster at a gathering in real life for forumites of a forum that isn't this one. It was quite odd. Amusing to look back on though.


----------



## Scout (Oct 25, 2008)

OK!
  I'm gonna continue my Friday morning dream from here.

*Continuing.*

Something was wrong.

The precognition sets everything out for me to do. But one important factor was missing from the plan I was fulfilling. While the intercom told everyone to proceed on exiting the building, it seem too calm.

Something was missing. _The alarm. The panic._ Where is it?

Way too calm, as me and my other 2 warrior companions left the building.. I found myself in a vast room with many of the factory's workers.

The floor was paved with grass and the ceilings was painted as a sky. It seem a bit suspicious too.

I felt compelled to continue walking down the room and so did my companions.
It was crowded and I had to walk all the way to the end of the room.  I looked around and saw my advisement teacher, Ms. Hunter.

I asked Ms. Hunter how far is the whole group of people is from the factory.

"1 yard."

I was shocked by her answer. 1 yard? It was all an illusion!!! This isn't the outside. *We're all still in the building*, this was some sort of twisted convention room that was dressed as the outside theme.

My hero clothing (I haven't said what I looked like in this form: I had green-yellow hair, ribbons from my legs, white strapped outfit) warped around me, I ran to the building in panic.  I wanted to get the hell out of there now; escape out of the _real_ exit.

I ran to the entrance door, where the flip-thing door is. *seer vision comes*

The time. It was ticking out. *Beep-beep-BEEP.*

...

A vision appears showing the dark head of the factory - with his sinister, cold face... He was transported underground and I got the impression that he used my will of opposition against me.

The clever part was that he knew this was coming, and cut off the alarm, then bringing everyone out in a room full of smoke and mirrors. 

Obliteration. I thought it was going to be extremely bright and painful, but I saw myself in 'seer' vision as me... Frozen in a painting of fire and eruption around my whole body. My god-like glowing eyes and whole being being eradicated by the inferno. 

I died.

White light flashes and I find myself in first person view. I looked at my hands then at the factory.... *Time was looped back.* 

It was the morning,
I was glad the fact that time looped back and I find myself on the high hill of hope.

 I told myself to forget about fulfilling my destiny of sabotaging the factory.

So I moved on with my mundane life as a casual and strange kid who's always wandering around. I went into a cafe and looked at the TV.

News reported that the factory erupted in explosion. I was shocked, realizing that I've only shifted back in a considerable amount of time _after_ I uploaded the destruction disk.

...I KILLED OVER 1,000 PEOPLE AND I FELT HORRIBLE! JUST AWFUL!

I knew that it was my fault, my crazy idea!! I felt the sadness of killing the beloved ones in that mass. I can't imagine myself killing Coach Huckaby. That's just... NO! I don't know whether my two other warrior companions were okay, but I received no transmission from them.

White light flashes and I find myself in my room.

I was crying really hard and praying to an angel for a communion. White light flashes and I could sense others communicating to angels. A being appeared in front of my vision, I could see only half of the angel's face, it was so radiant -

That part of her face was white and it was serene and all anime-like.  What she said was unclear, but it felt unearthly most definitely!

I think she told me something about how she's been saying this to me many, many times to not worry. To not worry about it! All is well. 

No one knew I killed that many people, but...
I could see my thoughts of committing suicide because I can not accept the fact that I killed over 1,000 people. I keep insisting to the angel that time has to reloop over again so I could stop that impending meltdown I uploaded into the factory's engine and main computer framework.

The white light faded away.

I get the dream's impression that it was silly for me to envision my destiny, carve it, then now wanting to undo it. I also have to see the bigger picture that if I'm going to fill a mission out, I'm also including whoever that's gonna participate (dark forces).

Even though the dark psychopath leader of the factory lost all of his power, he's safe and probably laughing at the anticlimax.

The ending didn't turned out like I hoped to be. I lived and moved along in shame and dismay. I woke up...

Relieved! And it only took 30 minutes! ^______^


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 26, 2008)

I had a weird cavity dream once... I dreamt that I was at the dentist with a cavity. She extracted this weird, writhing germ the size of a grape, but flattish, that was cursing angrily at her... And that is what I thought cavities were for awhile.


----------



## Ayame (Oct 26, 2008)

I had a dream earlier that was VERY disturbing if you think about it.

The man was on the street, leading the two dark-haired young girls away from their house, into an alley.  The two girls, sisters, followed him innocently.  They were led into that alley by their own father, then raped and killed.  (None of that was shown; I just suddenly came to that disturbing realization.)

Then I was in a three story house with a few others, a family.  I think I had come there because I was friends with one of the children of the family; I don't know.

But suddenly, there was terror.  The father had opened fire on the house from outside (he somehow climbed onto a deck across the way to follow us relentlessly when we fled to another floor of the house; the house we were in had a small balcony as well).  We fled, and briefly met in the family room near a couch.  There was the panicked mother, Verne (who looked exactly like he had in pictures, seriously) and a couple of sisters, at least three, maybe four of them.  The oldest immediately ran down, where she seemed to run into a dead end, a door, and was trapped and shot.  (I saw her running desperately to the door, but nothing else.)  The man aimed at us, and seemed to follow us everywhere, and I remember his American flag bandanna and the way he smirked at us.  (He looked like Bandit Keith, honestly.)

We somehow got away, except for the sister, who died, and for some reason did not call the police.  

Then the dream changed, with the man being older and more distinguished, with a large beer belly.  He was eerily reminiscent of a man my father is in business with, who is also the friend of my past friend's mother.

Anyways, at first, my friends and I suspected him of terrible things (he was apparently the father of our friend- who doesn't exist in real life) and so we spied on him.  He was outside on a deck/balcony above us, and we hid on the slanted roof, gripping it tightly, and to my horror, he started talking to my father about business.  We knew it was dangerous to deal with this man, and it made us nervous.

Later, we went to my friend's house, an expensive manor where her mother welcomed us.  We didn't really talk much to the friend, and instead did some snooping around, peeking in rooms of his musty, slightly creepy old house.  As we were about to leave, he unexpectedly came home, muttering something to us.  Then I saw the den...  A dimly lit, plush, lush old place, kind of like a home movie theater.  The strange lighting pulled me in, and it was so intriguing because while near the entrance, this was a huge room that went far, far back.  But then he caught me, and something made him agitated. 

 He soon went past agitated to angry, and started chasing us.  My friends and I split up then, each fending for themselves in the creepy chase.  I struggled to think of a hiding place; I tried one, and, deeming it too obvious, hurried into a bathroom and plastered myself to the bottom of a bathtub/shower combination, mentally scolding myself for taking such an idiotic and overdone hiding place.  He was coming, and seeking to change the dream, I tried to imagine that someone else was coming, something, anything less horrid.  Then he showed up, and somehow, I fled, reunited with my friends as I scrambled with them out into the sunlight, where he still followed.

One of my friends wanted to go straight to her house alone, but it was too dangerous, we warned her.  That was when I woke up.


----------



## Seritinajii (Oct 26, 2008)

Ayame, that's a creeepy dream. o_o

Uh... Okay, explanation. My school has a main building, and another building which has the computers and assemblies and stuff.

I'm having Geography in the other building. For some reason, since it's usually in Room 9 of the main building. But in dreams like this, you don't realize it's a dream. So the bell rang. And then I have to get to Science, except I forgot my science book. So I have to hurry alllll the way back to my locker in the main building. In the building I'm relieved, since my science teacher is walking down the hall there. The weird thing is that that was Mrs. S, my science teacher from last year, and not Mrs. B, this year's science teacher.


----------



## Scout (Oct 26, 2008)

Ayame, sounds like a suspenseful and deep dream you had. Dreams like that tend to make me slobber at night...

Uh... 
Oh yeah! 

Last night -

I had a dream that I was a mouse. A mouse in a mall getting his clothes. I would crawl up and down the floors through elevator... When the mall had authorities wanting to catch me, I had to make an escape out of this really small and narrow passageway next to the elevator. 

It was dark and had lots of snacks inside. I had to burrow my way out by kicking those packages out because it was barricading the passage.

I almost died due to a brown recluse spider....! Luckily, I killed it in time by pressing my paw on it. It was a quick little bugger too`

I escaped out of the narrow, dark passage.  And tasted sweet freedom! ^.^

Then woke up. Slobber. x.x


----------



## Flareth (Oct 26, 2008)

I dreamt I met Rob Paulsen (a voice actor). Of course, I let out an excited squeal. He laughed. We were at his car. It was red, possibly old. Somehow, I end up in his car. We're riding in the car, then I realize my parents could be worried. Then, I find my parents and sister. I introduce Rob to my sister as "One of the best voice actors in the biz.". I do or say something that makes my parents think I know a lot. I'm like "I search him a lot.". Rob was probably like (He probably wouldn't say it but he was thinking it) "....crap, ANOTHER fangirl."

------

I think it started out with some sort of Pokemon Musical. The beginning they were doing the beginning of that Japanese bread commercial. Someone in a Pokemon suit (Or dressed as Edgeworth) pointed at the audience and yelled "Objection!" 

Cue some epic adventure which involved: 
-Sitting in a river face to face with Antonio Banderas 
-A trip to some anti-world 
-A game named after Detective Gumshoe that had something to do with Spoinks.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 26, 2008)

I dreamt I was hanging out with Matthew McFaden. :D It was awesome.

He and I were chilling in this old house that sort of resembled the cottage in the recent version of Sense and Sensibility (if you've seen that). There were a bunch of candles and most were lit. There was some big part about the candles, but I can't remember that very well. 

Anywho, I had this movie of some Jane Austen movie that McFaden starred in with Lindsey Lohan for some reason. We were watching the extras, which involved some behind the scenes stuff which shows Lohan being a bitch and terrible to work with. Then McFaden did some silly things on camera, like run around, jump over some buckets then stuck his head inside said buckets. We were laughing and I put the DvD on slomo somehow and we laughed harder.

'Twas awesome.


----------



## Scout (Oct 29, 2008)

I forgot to post this... I had sleep paralysis Monday morning and yesterday morning. In that state I can hear a loud buzz in my head and when my eyes are open, things are distorted. I could also feel my whole body levitating and all tingly.

Yesterday morning is when I had dreamed about this board I recently joined - then my mind snapped awake - my eyes open, looked at the poster, I saw black lines outlining a shape...

...I really need to remove that poster on my wall. XD

...Plus, that was fun. Paranoia also comes from nowhere in that state.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 29, 2008)

I had a weird dream a few days ago.

My dad wanted to show us something at the office so he drove us there. He tried to park in some multi-storey carpark but there weren't any spaces left. He drove down some stairs into a hotel restaurant but he couldn't drive any further because the stairs were too narrow and the car had turned into a submarine. I was sitting on top of a fire alarm button and saw the president of Iran come in and shout at my dad because he was blocking the stairs at the hotel (which he owned for some reason).


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 29, 2008)

I had this dream once that my anus bled until I drowned in it. It was SO fucked up. 

Kids, that's why you should NEVER have caffeine before bedtime!


----------



## Rwr4539 (Oct 29, 2008)

I had a dream about a certain member of this forum (I won't mention here). He was sitting with me in a DT class. His nose suddenly became a penis. It then grew longer and longer. It suddenly knotted itself and merged with his face. He became Gordon Brown.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 30, 2008)

CB, have you been watching Rejected Cartoons? XD

I have dreamed about three different people in my psych class, one of them twice. All dreams were rather odd. O.o


----------



## Minish (Nov 1, 2008)

My dreams are usually very strange. They're never the cliché stuff like being unable to run away, being attacked by monsters or falling. They're usually in a place I know, or a place I'm completely unfamiliar with, with people I've either thought about a lot that day or people I've made up in my mind (and consequently feel like I've known them all my life in the dream) and are usually something really strange or emotional. Kinda hard to describe. But yeah, they're kind of obscure. XD

I can remember ones I've written down, but... I can remember one I had a few nights ago. I woke up and thought about it, and ended up crying because it affected me so much. I was really missing my friends from school because I'd been away from them for a while... so I dreamt that one of them had betrayed me and I ended up breaking up in the dream and trying to punch her but being unable to, and had to watch her, knelt over from the pain, walk away with my other friend. It was really long and sad. XD

Basically it happened because I'm insecure about friends having ulterior motives, betraying me, me being left behind, etc., so this was basically a nightmare for me. And us three have a sort of complicated backstory I guess. Dx *hopes she doesn't have another one of these for a while*


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

I KNOW THIS IS NOT DREAMING.
BUT I WOULD LIKE TO SHARE THIS ANYWAYS.

We were watching a movie on Family Fun Friday, right? It was called My Dog Skip. I fell asleep after a few minutes.

Movie is over. my mom wakes me up, or so it seems. I walk ssslllloooowwwwllllyyy to my bedroom, and lay down on my futon(YES, FUTON. I HAVE A LOFT WITH A FUTON UNDERNEATH.) My mom asks if I'm going to get in bed, and I ignore her. I just go to sleep.

Well, truth be told, I never woke up. I was asleep for that whole story(except for the beginning of the movie part).


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 2, 2008)

Strangest Dream I had was...
I was somewhere deep inside a penguins mind, jumping on his eyeballs, when the penguin was yelling at his snow infested churro to get a job as a inkwell.

I dunno either.O_o


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 4, 2008)

I remember a part of this recent dream I just had. It was quite random... 

So. My family and I were in a mall of sorts, and my mom was shopping for clothes. I was bored to death, so I wandered around randomly. Right when my mom wants to leave, I saw...

A Danniscarf. 

It was rainbow and striped like a Danniscarf should be, and it was hanging off a shelf. It seemed to be the only scarf left. Anyway, I squealed and ran to that scarf and picked it up. It was all fuzzy and nice and rainbow and stuff. I looked at the price tag, and it was... 

20 dollars. 

Which is a lot for me, by the way. So, I was all sad because Danniscarf will cost me about four month's worth of my allowence, so I was musing over the scarf and thinking whether I should buy it or not. I flipped the scarf over, and it was checkered. CHECKERED. It was still rainbow though. But it's not striped like a Danniscarf should be, which made me really sad. 

Then I woke up. 

I have weird dreams...


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmm.

Something about a school trip to a massive bridge where lots of train tracks crossed. I remembered 'Don't risk it at a level crossing'. I thought this was because a rain could hit you. It turns out it's because you randomly get struck by lightning.

Another dream as well.
I was in Latin class (outside at a construction site for some reason). Just my luck that I sat on the chair that grows for some reason. Its legs got longer and longer. I tried to act as if nothing were happening so that the teacher wouldn't notice.
Eventually I got so high up that is was hard to balance, so  I fell off and then I woke up.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 4, 2008)

Boring!non-lucid dream:
I was standing in the street and suddenly Obama was walking down it.  I was thrilled to meet him and so excited.  He started coming up to people and giving them hugs.
He gave me a hug when he came up to me and I breathlessly told him that my parents were voting for him and he smiled.

This obviously comes from being randomly hugged by costumed characters at California Adventure yesterday.  It's still strange.  In the dream I thought he would shake my hand.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 10, 2008)

Most of my dreams are about me (or a "me" character) in some weird imaginary world, often a non-existant game(that I know is a game) or something. ANYWAYS... in one of them there was something like a castle, (kinda like the Super Mario 64 series, only there was one big world) and inside... all I can remember is that it was made up of "miniplots" with a collectible at the end. Here are some: 
* You were controlling a fly, and you had to get it up to a shelf and pick up some collectible item before time was up. You only had one chance (so if you lost, you lost the collectible for ever, and you had to collect them all to win). 
* There was something about about a river on a floating island somewhere too, and you had to fly with a bird to get there or something methinks. At the end of the river, there was a big sea monster or pirates or something that you had to defeat. And I can't really remember anything else for now.
EDIT: Oh yeah... some hill that we could run down from. I think we had to escape from a boulder. 

Seriously, what the bleeping fudge?

And I also remember this wierd dream. For some reason, me and my brother were at Smithers'(from The Simpsons) house, and he came in with 3 DVD-player-like objects. He said there was something wrong with them, and asked my brothers to fix them They had a long discussion about whether he could fix it or not, and finally, my brother agreed... and fixed it. Then, we all watched Simpsons Season 6 on DVD, but I wake up before we could even select an episode.

AND I BOUGHT SEASON 6 SOME DAYS AFTER THIS DREAM. 

CREEPY.*

* Not really.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 10, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> I remember a part of this recent dream I just had. It was quite random...
> 
> So. My family and I were in a mall of sorts, and my mom was shopping for clothes. I was bored to death, so I wandered around randomly. Right when my mom wants to leave, I saw...
> 
> ...


So, SO awesome :D

I don't have 'deep' dreams. I do recall a particularly nice one (not sexual, but still delicious) with Olivia Wilde in that I really didn't want to wake up from the oither day, though >>


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Nov 10, 2008)

I just remembered a really amazing one from a few months ago. It was about chillis which made you time travel! The time chillis were kind of shiny and translucent red, and not spicy at all, otherwise I probably wouldn't have eaten them. When you took a bite and thought really hard about a particular time, you would be transported there. The bigger a bite you took, the further you could go, but even a tiny nibble could go very far.
I went time traveling to all kinds of places with a friend. Eventually we ended up in the far future, where the world was probably about to end because of humans screwing it up so much.
We eventually got fed up with seeing all the stupid people everywhere, so we ate the last pieces of the time chilli and went way back to an island full of dinosaurs and lived there forever.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 11, 2008)

I had an odd dream - not because of the dream itself but how it ended:

Anyway in the dream I had one mouthful of alcohol (a tasteless dream-whisky I think) - and then at that moment my alarm went off and I woke up instantly.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 11, 2008)

Ayame said:


> He gave me a hug when he came up to me and I breathlessly told him that my parents were voting for him and he smiled.


I always dream the same thing about Neji from Naruto, except I don't say that I'm voting for him obviously.

The odd thing was that the thing I just said happened in another dream I had, and it happened again last night. It's odd because at first I was convinced by the dream, but then slowly I didn't believe it, and I never expected to have it again. So now, I'm rather confused with myself.

Except before, he didn't say anything before I went up to him, and this time he asked me something, but I can't remember what it was. I think it was something like "What's wrong?" Or "Why are you acting like that?"

Except this time, about four people were standing near us, so... I'm glad it was a dream... XD


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh, I absolutely love this one. It was the most exciting, tell-the-future dream, that I believe Arceus or StarClan or whatever is the god thing-dong sent me to tell the future about the Naruto anime *not sure whether to be :D or :/*

Okay, so I was on this beach with black sand, and an arch-shaped rock formation to the left, along with a 20-foot clif behind me, and both were made of black stone.

And then I appeared on a tan-sand beach with an underground tunnel of sand that started as stairs, and there was Marowak, 



Spoiler: PMD2



you know, the sensei of the dojo,


 and he lectured me about failure and failing, blah blah blah, and there was a Delibird standing behind him. I got bored of the Pokemon's talk and went down the tunnel back to the previous beach.

While on said beach I started to look around, and there was this long mound of dirt not so different from an inflatable structure that I read that they would use as houses on the moon, so I decided to explore what was inside.

I went in, and there was a long snake coiled up staring into my eyes. It was pure white, more of a very very very very very light grey, but meh, and it was strange because it had this black-purplish hair for some reason...

I looked around for a minute or two and then left to the side-yard thing where Anko was waiting for me, and she said something about being careful on a mission. Despite the fact that she's one of the better characters, I ignored her and went down underground stairs, and while I was doing so Sasuke appeared and he looked pretty glum.

The next thing I knew I was trapped in this cage in shallow water. It was four wooden posts with chain link in between, and there was a Slowbro in one corner, in the Sugimori art position. The water level slowly rose, and I tried to open the lock, which did not need a key and was facing this side. For some reason it took me until the water was up to my neck to escape, and then I swam to a nearby island. It was very near, actually, about fifteen feet away, and then Tortimer from Animal Crossing congratulated me for passing "the test" and showed me around inside the cliff he was facing, and then Kapp'n, also from Animal Crossing, rode an orange stick-figure bike in the sky.

I woke up after that, and my sister and I interpreted it at school two days later.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 11, 2008)

Recently I've been having dreams where one element stays the same, but the location changes. I first dreamt that I was in a strange shopping centre, the location clearly not being that of England (it was sunny for one thing). I entered a shop that seemed to hold only retro video games and consoles but on closer imspection, it also held old SEGA merchandise. I looked around and found all sorts of old hidden gems, before I was pulled away by my mum.

A few nights ago I dreamt a similar thing, only for some bizairre reason it was at my old school. I was walking down the corridors and stopped, seeing a rank of merchandise much like the stuff I saw at the shop in the other dream. I did pick up some this time before anyone could make me leave without it. XD'''

I've had this one and it's still vivid...

_I'm sitting on a train (one of the ones used in the London Underground) and am watching various shades of green whirl by the windows. When it stops, it's in a jungle, just by a big clearing with a shallow river running though it. I get out and noticed that the train has suddenly become covered in vines, like it's been there for years. But it doesn't bother me, and I just explore a little. The train stood on a track that was raised about seven, eight feet above the floor and that has arcs craved into it, to create little pockets.

In one I saw what looked like a sliver egg so I approach it. I turn to my right and find these weird, liquid creatures that kinda resemble Chao. They weren't dangerous though - they were quite small and cute. Behind them was a grand, rocky waterfall and a small pleatau/altar, where the silver egg suddenly now is. They indicate behind me and I turn, to see more of them swimming the water and basically going about their everyday business in this jungle. I saw those a sort of tunnel leading away from the clearing and deeper into the jungle, though it seems really light in that direction. Like, unnaturally light.

I return my attention to the three who I had seen before and who seem to be the leaders. They're around the egg now and encourage me to join them and inspect the egg. Without thinking I pick up the egg and feel it shake, like it's about to hatch. But before it does, I wake up._


...anyone know what ANY of them mean? xD'''


----------



## Scout (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok,
I just woke up; I'm not feeling so well. 

had quite a long night:

I was in a classroom, school building at the fourth floor. The high sky room with the big window. I had to deal with a cool guy named Tray, he was giving me trouble. I can't remember much.

Ok, the second sequel came.

Morning. I was preparing for school in my room. I was playing with an odd gun toy that shoots a pellet. Had to stay in because of a storm. It was almost time for school. The outside was brighter and the storm sort of cleared up.

I opened the door and saw two of my school peers. They were ready for me to come to school. The bus ran past us. We were in shock. I had trouble putting my shoe on. We ran down the streets when it was slight drizzling. I could feel the rain touch me.

It was a beautiful cyan third-person view scene where bunch of us had to ran down to the bus stop. 

We reached the bus stop and the bus came and we went in. I had to sit in another seat because we were slightly late (thus the bus had to cycle around).

I had to sit in a seat that parallel where Tray was sitting. I realized I forgot my belt and my backpack. I could feel the soft texture of my white t-shirt.

I came to the bus driver. ...from the looks, he's like he's from ATC of UK. He was old. Had structural face and white hair. His eyes were a cold, light, and pale steel blue.

I asked him if I could be dropped off. He did not listen, didn't seem to recognize my existence. I went and sat down. My alarm sounded.

Yes. Look at me type this. My head is clear and my mind is awake. But I feel mucky in the stomach. Can not type well. I'm sorry. It was very deep anyways.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 12, 2008)

First, I dreamed that we had early dismissal, but then I dreamed something else. Again, I've dreamed about a place I've dreamed of more than once.

It was a church/pyramid-like thing, made of sandstone-colored bricks, and the floor on the inside was sloped down, except a small flat section into the middle. If you stood in the middle, you would be erased from the universe. (What does that remind me of...?)

All along the wall, there was a ridge that was just wide enough for a human to stand on, about eight feet tall, starting from the level where the door was.

On the opposite side from the entrance, there was a big window-like thing that was a huge indent in the wall. I can't remember what it contained, though.

The first time I dreamed about this place, which was in the past but I can't remember when, I, my sister, and the shippuuden versions of Naruto and Sakura petrified it, but I can't remember why. Then, it wasn't exactly petrified, but it was more solid, and you could still be erased from the universe in the center.

This time, I dreamed that we were fixing the middle, but that somehow required the whole town to be turned into the church-thing. Now, this took place in an Animal Crossing-like town, and I didn't want to lose my flowers, so I had to go and pick all the hybrids that I had. When I finally thought I was done, I went back to the church, but then I realized I had forgotten my Jacob's Ladders. We never got around to expanding the church, though. There were a lot of people around the church, waiting for it to expand.

And at the end, there was a little cut-scene with only Naruto and Sakura, but I can't remember what they did.

...I have _a lot_ of Naruto dreams.


----------



## see ya (Dec 12, 2008)

YAY NECROMANCY!

I had a pretty amazing dream last night. 

*THIS DREAM CONTAINS MOTHER 3 SPOILERS.

My dreams are rarely vivid or spectacular in any way, but this one was. I was in some sort of amusement park. It looked like Disneyworld, only it looked like it was based on Smash Bros. So after spending some time there (and eating a LOT of chocolate bars), I went up some stairs...and suddenly, I was in the sewer apartments from Mother 3! But here's the thing: It was all completely live-action. It was if it were an actual place, and it was in incredible detail. The music from this area was playing too, but it was literally echoing through the halls, as if it was being played on an old stereo. Oh, and for some reason, Solid Snake was with me, too. 

After wandering through there, I came across not Leder, but an empty, abandoned lobby-looking area, with what looked like a Porky-bot at a desk. When I went up to him, he just pointed at a monitor. I don't remember exactly what was on it, but it was very large and menacing. 

So I went outside into an abandoned lot and Porky (he was young here) was there on a platform, giving some grand speech and gesturing wildly. He saw us, yelled, and started attacking us with lasers and what I think was PSI (which is weird). It was about then that I woke up. 

I have no idea what this dream meant, but it was the best dream I've had in a LONG time.

Also, I have a lot of recurring dreams. One common theme is that my house has a secret room that I find out about. Every time I have this dream, the area I discover is different. It's been a second house, a Wal-Mart, a giant arcade, a massive school, an opera house, an entire hotel, and even a pet store that slowly turned into a hardware store the further I went into it. Yeah...I've had this dream a lot.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 13, 2008)

I've been craving pizza for some reason for the past couple weeks.

Last night I had a dream about eating pizza.

I need to get myself a fucking pizza soon D:


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 13, 2008)

^ 555 deal?


You should look into a dream interpretation book.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a nightmare interpretation book, but I find its symbolism doesn't match mine: skulls mean knowledge to me and not death, things like that. And it was completely useless when I actually had a nightmare!


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 13, 2008)

^ As most books.

I never have nightmares, not that my reguar dreams are grea.

What a bore.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 13, 2008)

My dreams usually end up really odd.

But lately I've been dreaming about this guy who was my best friend and had had a crush on me, but I was with my gf at the time, not to mention sooo blind. D: I think I keep dreaming of him because either I miss him a lot or I really do regret not dating him. But meh.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 13, 2008)

^ Those dreams are usually about a loss of friendship (according to some books).


----------



## Alexi (Dec 13, 2008)

Fuck books.

I'm going off what my intuition is telling me, which knows me better than some book.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 13, 2008)

^ What is it telling you?


----------



## Alexi (Dec 13, 2008)

Alexi said:


> My dreams usually end up really odd.
> 
> But lately I've been dreaming about this guy who was my best friend and had had a crush on me, but I was with my gf at the time, not to mention sooo blind. D: I think I keep dreaming of him because either I miss him a lot or I really do regret not dating him. But meh.


p. much this


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 13, 2008)

I dreamt about that Animal Crossing got some casino-like building(think Game Corner-ish)where we could play slots and the like. Srangely, there was no animals, only people, and they were in a very non-Animal Crossing style. Eventually, it changed into a Simpsons style, and there was a woman with kinda Yu-Gi-Oh(the main character there, Yugi or whats-his-name) style hair.

DON'T ASK.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 13, 2008)

I've had a couple of interesting dreams involving politicians. :)

And I had one a couple of days ago where I looked like Timothy Dalton and sounded exactly like Sean Connery. Probably because I watched some James Bond before going to bed.
_It was awesome._


----------



## Ayame (Dec 14, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I've had a couple of interesting dreams involving politicians. :)


I really don't want to imagine those if they're anything like what I think they are.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 14, 2008)

Let's see... one of my more recent ones...

I awaken in a dark hospital that smells of bile and rotting flesh. I get out of bed, dressed in a hospital gown, and walk into the hallway, to find it littered with corpses, the walls bathed in blood. I step around the bodies, and as I reach a crossroads (crosshalls?), I look around to see that the bodies in three of the hallways are rising, their eyes growing red. So I run down the fourth hallway. As I glance over my shoulder, I see a tall, clawed corpse with an aura of cold, I guess (there was a slight mist about him) and I saw him point towards me. The rest of the undead start sprinting after me, with the aura corpse laughing. I emerge into a dead-end, a room with a wall made entirely of glass, lit with the light reflecting off the moon. I keep running and jump through the glass, and turn in midair to see the leader standing on the edge, staring after me as the other corpses shamble aimlessly around him. I then realize that I am many stories high. I hit the ground and break my neck, and lie in a pool of my own blood. For a few seconds, I see the bodies of people I know walking towards me, as dead as the rest, and I experience pure euphoria for a split second before my vision fades and my heart stops beating.

... yep.


----------



## Ayame (Dec 14, 2008)

Dezzuu said:


> Let's see... one of my more recent ones...
> 
> I awaken in a dark hospital that smells of bile and rotting flesh. I get out of bed, dressed in a hospital gown, and walk into the hallway, to find it littered with corpses, the walls bathed in blood. I step around the bodies, and as I reach a crossroads (crosshalls?), I look around to see that the bodies in three of the hallways are rising, their eyes growing red. So I run down the fourth hallway. As I glance over my shoulder, I see a tall, clawed corpse with an aura of cold, I guess (there was a slight mist about him) and I saw him point towards me. The rest of the undead start sprinting after me, with the aura corpse laughing. I emerge into a dead-end, a room with a wall made entirely of glass, lit with the light reflecting off the moon. I keep running and jump through the glass, and turn in midair to see the leader standing on the edge, staring after me as the other corpses shamble aimlessly around him. I then realize that I am many stories high. I hit the ground and break my neck, and lie in a pool of my own blood. For a few seconds, I see the bodies of people I know walking towards me, as dead as the rest, and I experience pure euphoria for a split second before my vision fades and my heart stops beating.
> 
> ... yep.


That's deeply disturbing, to say the very least...
Even my dreams are rarely that horrid.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 14, 2008)

Don't worry, my dreams are either horrible or just strange. I blame fast food, video games, and death metal.

Funnily enough, I pretty much enjoyed that dream I wrote out... especially the end though. It felt really good... for whatever reason.


----------



## PK (Dec 14, 2008)

I had a dream the world was destroyed in a nuclear holocaust.

I don't want to go into full details because it would take forever.

Think Fallout, but without vaults.

Also, it was EPICLY EPIC.


----------



## Amoeba (Dec 14, 2008)

Definitely a very bizarre dream, Scout. I'm suprised you managed to remember it all, and that it seemed to flow like a story instead of a random mess like many dreams seem to be.

My most recent actually has me thinking. It's not the first I've had of a 'fighting' dream. Actually, just lately I've had a lot of dreams about being engaged in fights - and enjoying it. This is really wierd since I actually don't like violence, and the first few times I felt guilt when I woke up. But over time these dreams have left me itching for a real fight.

The most recent went along like this:

I was eating rose-hips from a rose bush when I bit into one that had a maggot in it. I'd bitten it in half by accident and it was squirming, I was going to throw it away but I'd have felt guilty for killing something and just letting its body go to waste, so I ate the maggot (actually I've done this before so it was more of a memory).

This group of boys (between the ages of 17-22-ish) all went 'eeeww' and one of them started to shout abuse at me. I was feeling pretty relaxed and limber for some reason, so I just stood up and smiled. The hot-headed one stormed up to me and pressed his forehead against mine to try to intimidate me but I just kept smiling.

He took a swing at me but I dodged (I'm pretty good at dodging in real life). As I removed my coat I told him "I have absolutely no fighiting experience so this should be interesting!" (I only got into one fight in high school, believe it or not, and that's it). So, this guy was angry as anything and started prancing around pumping himself up before taking a few more swings, and even a drop-kick, but I dodged them all. Then I lunged forward and got a few hits in, while blocking and deflecting his, and kneed him in the diaphragm, so he was winded.

I had let my guard down a little and he just went wild and he punched me so hard I was knocked down on to the grass and for a while I was a bit dizzy. Meanwhile my friend from college started laying into him, I got up and yelled "Oi! This one's mine!". I went for him again but I woke up before the fight ended.... (stupid drunks outside waking me up several times a night, usually just when I'm getting to the good part of a dream...)

That's just one example of the kinds of dreams I've been having. It's true I have no fighting experience and I'd probably get flattened in a real fight. But it doesn't stop me _wanting_ a fight and I just don't know why. The feeling gets stronger and stronger all the time. I might just end up having to arrange a friendly fight with someone, you know, to get it out of my system, but I don't know anyone who feels the same way I do.


----------



## Scout (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeeeah, there was a lot of _deep_ messages in that dream I believe. It was definitely like a story alright, I hope to dream those kind of dreams more often.
Here's how my "warrior form" looked like, only with different clothing:
http://scoutness.deviantart.com/art/Dream-me-106235232

A few months ago I had someone talking to me in a semi-lucid dream, and it really looked and felt like someone was talking to me (the setting took place me IMing her on a messenger) o.o

That sure sounds like a vivid dream you had! That reminds me of something too,

One of my friends has a lot of fighting dreams himself, but never really remember most of this dreams. He usually gets heavy headaches and miss a lot of school days because of it.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 19, 2008)

Fighting dreamers

I had a dream that Neji (Shippuuden version) came to my classroom while everyone was under their desks. Everyone gets under there usually around lunch time for no apparent reason, but the lights were on and there was no sign of food. All I can remember is when he entered the room, I said "Neji-kun!" and I woke up.

My sister hates it when I call him Neji-kun for some reason...


----------



## Taliax (Dec 19, 2008)

I had adream my sister tried to kill me with a ray gun, like the ones on Brawl, exept hers was _wayyy_ stronger. I had a gun like one of the guns on Brawl that you can charge for a super-energy-blast-thing, exept in my dream it only shot the tiny bullets. Anyway we fight (in my BACKYARD, of all places X.X) until we eventually move to the front yard. I somehow manage to steal her gun and waste its ammo by shooting at random things that won't die, and I manage to do that, but I catch a RANDOM PIECE  OF PLYWOOD THAT JUST HAPPENS TO BE SITTING THERE on fire. O.o Then we (me, my dad, a Chinese lady, and some other random people) put out the fire using soup that we find inside bowls in a gorge next to my house. And the soup was in *bowls* inside the gorge.

Strange dream much? o.O


----------



## Ayame (Dec 19, 2008)

I had a dream that involved this one girl.  I stared at her and told her to stand still so I could remember what she looked like when I woke up.

She had a short chin, black wavy hair, gray-green eyes, and she was pale.  
She was kind of ugly.

People never react when I tell them that it's a dream.  They just stand there.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 19, 2008)

I _always _have dreams about Naruto.

The most recent one was the night before last. I dreamed that ... wait, mine was rather similar. Neji came to our class for some reason, and stayed there for the day. It was Shippuuden version, and for some reason, his voice was the same that it is in Shippuuden. I don't know, but I tend to have a lot of dreams about things that are real before I even know about them. At one point, he said something like "get out of my way," because I was in his way, but I don't remember what else happened.

Unlike a whole ton of other people, I can actually feel texture and emotions in my dreams as well as I do in real life.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 19, 2008)

I had a dream a tornado hit my middle school,and my chior teacher blamed this kid for it lol


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 20, 2008)

I dreamt I went out into the snow. The path out the driveway seemed longer than normal, and I wanted to go through, but eventually, looking around, discovered there was no exit to whatever I had just entered. Snow suddenly began falling rapidly, and the cold became unbearable. I felt really weak, and fell to my knees, and onto my face, finally passing out.

When I awoke, I felt as if I was no longer a part to my own body. I looked at myself. The hands were three-fingered, and white, with the hands being a lot smaller than the arms which were very thin, and I only had one long leg. Then I remember a man walking by, noticing me. Feeling so out of it, I just said faintly, "Come over here, and look at me." When he did, he turned pale. I lost all of my energy just then, and collasped again, the last thing I heard being, "It's a monster! Somebody help!"


I finally remember when I woke up that what I had become resembled a Froslass. I never liked them to begin with... plus, I'm a boy. So that dream made no sense, and so, I think that Froslass are detached from the world and have little mind.

Most of my dreams involve Pokemon, but sometimes I'm other creations of the material world, such as a toy or a machine. Almost all my dreams have involved shapeshifting.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 21, 2008)

I swear to god I so thought I was Russia for like
four hours or something.

It was pretty trippy...


----------



## Elfin (Dec 21, 2008)

Ayame said:


> She had a short chin, black wavy hair, gray-green eyes, and she was pale.
> She was kind of ugly.


...that's a perfect description of me, especially the ugly part. >> 
On a sorta-related note, every dream I have ever had was lucid, meaning I knew I was dreaming and could control what I was doing, ect. And I always see things in third person.
Lots of times, I dream that I'm blind and all I see is just a dull dark blue color, and someone's trying to show me something really important, and I can't open my eyes. And then when I do, I actually do and wake up. 


I had a really bizarre (in a good way) dream. Basically, I was this cool looking Zelda-ish character (Why do all my good made-up characters originate in dreams?!) in a weird neighborhood labyrinth, and everything was really dark. I had a backpack on for some reason and kept ending up in people's houses, then being told to do something, then leaving to wander around again. This was some kind of twisted version of my cousin's neighborhood, but somehow I ended up on my old street where I used to live. Then there was this huge (bigger than all the houses on the street put together) , black phoenix-esque bird that had some sort of peacock feather tail. (It looked freaking awesome) When I followed it, the street just sort of ended and I dropped, and something, probably the bird, said _I love you_.
Okay, it sounds really weird and makes no sense, but that's because it is really weird and doesn't make sense. It made me feel really happy all day, for some reason. >> *goes off to draw the cool phoenix* For some reason, my dreams are never coherent, but I'm left with feeling really happy or depressed and the like.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 21, 2008)

Last night I had a dream where it was snowing and Cryptica and I were on the roof of a house, watching Ino from Naruto enter. Then we kinda disappeared and it was as if I were watching the show. It repeated, but Chouji was there, too, this time.

Inside the house, Hinata did the 8 Trigrams 64 Palms Protective or whatever you call it (argh, it's so long I can't remember the name. That's why I just refer to it as... "Bazooka Hands," for some odd reason ><)

Then I woke up.

I dream about Naruto a lot. Every. Single. Time. I don't know whether to be happy or scared about that.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 21, 2008)

I am positively positive that all of my dreams involve Naruto in one way or another, it's just that I can't remember them... ugh.

Ah... I'm trying to think of one.... Oh yeah. That time I hugged Rock Lee for the third time in my dreams, he had a "purple headache" and was super tall. Oh well.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 22, 2008)

..."Purple Headache?" What's that.... WAIT! DO NOT TELL ME!

Blue is the color of chakra, and purple minus blue equals red, so...

RUN AWAY FULL SPEED, CRYPTICA! DDD:

I oddly remember a dream that had to do with somebody jumping off a cliff.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 22, 2008)

*runs away* I know what you're thinking! DDDDDD:

I don't think I've ever dreamed about what you're thinking, though....


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 22, 2008)

I just had this very strange dream...

So, it was a nice and sunny day, and I was, for some reason, standing in the middle of a huge grass plains. There were some (a few dozen I think?) people with me, the "random people you don't know but somehow knew because you're in a dream." And, supposively, we were fighting some large group of people, and we had fled here or something. And then, it started getting weird. 

I saw a Linoone, wearing a red beret and a purple robe with yellow stars on it. 

To put it in better terms, I saw myself. So I was all "Look! It's myself!" and I ran and picked myself (the Linoone) up. I vaguely remember that I (the Linoone) was fuzzy. And then, the group of people our group were fighting came. It was a really large group of people (I have no idea how many), and they were all wearing black. Our group was suddenly wearing red for some reason. And then, there was war. Everyone started fight each other for some reason. 

And then, supposively the strongest people in the enemy's group came out and wanted to fight. Everyone scattered, leaving a confused me holding myself (the Linoone). They were riding on a wheelchair, and they had this really dangerous-looking knife with them. Me, being weird, swung myself (the Linoone) around and ordered myself (the Linoone) to use Thunderbolt. It failed. And the wheelchair, which I suspected to be electric powered or something, charged towards me with the people with the knife on it, so I swore really loudly and woke up. 

The end.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 22, 2008)

In my last two nights of illness-ridden sleep, I've had a montage of almost inexplainable, vague and delirious dreams.

Most of the dreams consist of what _could_ be me and some of my friends _possibly_ breaking into what _could_ be my neighbours' houses to _possibly_ pay for what _could_ be a missile to _possibly_ attack a country that _might possibly_ be Iraq.

These were very blurry and random and usually came just after taking paracetamol so I'm not sure but that's what I think happened.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh yeah, one time I had this awesome dream where I was eating out for lunch and one of my enemies was following me, and so I faced off with him to get it over with, and somehow ended up turning him into a rabbit.

When I saw him in real life, I couldn't help but laugh at what might be his future fate.


----------



## Ayame (Dec 24, 2008)

My dream last night involved tons of foster children and supervillains.  I blame thinking about the City of Heroes and wondering if it's worth signing up.
There was also a weird person in a mask.


----------



## PichuK (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a couple of really weird, nonsencical dreams that I need to write down before I forget.

The first one. I was on a bus with my classmates going to a summer camp of some sort. Apparantly, we were going to to play a game of Werewolf/Mafia in 'real' life, only the people who were killed would come back to life later and could'nt play, and the the people who were Werewolves would turn into wolves at night... but for whatever reason, the first round has were-sheep instead.
Anyway, everyone gets to the summer camp and I am assigned to a cabin with my best friend who has moved to Dubai. We set up a tent (inside the cabin... wth) and it's suddenly nighttime. We sleep and it's daytime again, everyone in the camp has been killed by the Were-sheep exect for me and my friend. Blood and guts are all over the camp, and we're freaked the fuck out -- at least one of us is going to die tomorrow, and the the one who lives the longest wins. 

Night comes, and we can hear a loud clopping sound -- hooves. Clop, clop, clop. All I could feel was sheer terror, and we open the door of the tent and then the window. The clopping is getting louder. We suddenly hear a loud snarl, and I turn to see my friend being evicirated by a were-sheep. A 'You Win!' sceen pops up in front of me with a leaderboard of who was a weresheep, and listed everyone in the order they died. I woke up sweating and breathing harshly. Took a while for me to calm down.



I fall asleep again, and once again I am on a bus. Apparently, we're having a second round of Werewolf/Mafia, and I'm bragging to some people that I've never seen before that I won the last round and that I will do it again. Some people from the previous round are there again. We land at camp, and I go to the kitchen. I notice two people who are blinking white on this... minimap. I swear, I was seeing in first-person with a minimap over my vision. I look at them from behind some lockers before realising, 'doh, they're werewolves! That's why they're blinking white. I try to leave the room, and this 7-8 year old boy (who is a werewolf) whacks me with a wooden sword. I am now aligned with the werewolves.

There goes my chances of winning.

I leave the room, and sheep suddenly flood down into the main quad in the center of the camp. Within an instant, wolves appear from absolutely no-where and eat all the sheep. My friend from the last round also appears, and she's also a werewolf. We decide we should tell the teachers (who are apparently hosting the game) that the wolves are cheating by recruiting people at daytime. 
We go to a teacher's room, and she yells at us and tells us to get out. To her, we look like real wolves, but to us we look absolutely normal. She gets out a !bazooka! and stats loading it. We run for our lives. 

I feel must more limber and stronger. My friend is running on two legs, I am running on three. (I'm holding something. I forget what it was). The ground is made of sharp, pointy rocks and asphalt.

We eventually get to an insane asylum (on the camp grounds... damn you psychonauts!) and see two flights of stairs. One is labeled "Wolves" and the other is labeled "Aged 40+" my friend make a start twoard the wolves staircase, and I go for the aged 40+ staircase. My friend corrects herself and follows me. There are suddenly about 5 more werewolves following us, including the two that recruited me.

We run down the stairs, and we hear (and feel) the teacher fire her bazooka. It very barely misses. We get to an area that has a pole reaching from where we are to a smaller platform. There is a chasm underneath it. We slide down the rail, finally thinking that we can lose the teacher.

We go down another rail, and we rach an area that is much like a PE shed. There are sports items and small trampolines everywhere, and a dull lightbulb. We turn it off. 

We all sit down and take a breather. I extremely clearly remember thinking "Damn it. I'm going to lose now. These guys are cheaters, I should stop playing"




And I woke up.

After a few minutes of laying in bed, I get up and notice that the first layer of skin on my left hand and my feet is ripped off in quite a few areas.


AND WOAH CHRIST THIS IS LONG. If you want the other one, just ask. 
...this was a lot cooler in my dream. :(


----------



## Minka_Glameow (Dec 25, 2008)

I had this dream either very early this year or last year.

I was at this has like 2 streets from my house, and Gary, Ash's rival, was there. So i was visiting his house, just talking, when we heard there was a fire. And it was MY HOUSE that was on fire and my sister was still there! So i ran home, but i was too late the house has all ready burnt down, my sister along with it. I woke up crying coz i really cared about my sister even though she can be mean.

I was just SO HAPPY it was a dream.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 25, 2008)

I had a really odd dream where I was _hidden_ in a cavalry charge against vampires and such.
It got weirder, since I ended up in a 1-on-1 fight with a vampire, and my response to a (short) bite: bite back.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 27, 2008)

Last night, I had a dream that a little girl was kidnapped and I was investigating it. It took place in this huge building with dozens of floors, all painted different colours. The buttons in the elevator were out of order too. 

I don't remember much of it, but towards the end, I was with someone I know from another forum, and he was gripping my arms tensly, I guess because the girl was his sister or daughter or something. Anyway, my gramps woke me up, and I could still feel the guy's hands on my arms for minutes. o.O


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 29, 2008)

I had a dream that I got a linkin park Cd from michal jackson,also a maximum ride+twilight crossover 0_o


----------



## Flareth (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay....it was kinda long....

I was at a pet store, finally getting a dog. The cage next to the dog I got had a hypoallergenic Chihuahua, but someone else bought it right as I wanted it. I can't remember the breed. I was getting dragged around by it a lot and I had to chase it around. I met up with my cousins to show off my dog.

Somewhere during the dream, my dog turned into a cat. But onto the dream.

I was at school. Supposedly me and my pet were gonna be in a movie (I actually think it was that Hotel for Dogs movie Nickelodeon's making O_O). Sometime during that, I lost my pet.

I was on a inner tube or something like that. It turns out I had a field trip to some water park thing. I was on a water coaster thing, and I liked it (It had HUGE drops, which I hate). I found my pet sometime during that but I lost it soon after.

Then, I was going on this ride that was supposed to be a log-flume like ride, except in a rubber raft (or something like that). It ended up at the top, I had to fight Shrek (O_O...I don't understand this). Me and my teamate (I think I had another person in my raft) lost. I remember the person who won, Mandy from Grim Adventures.

My friend who moved recently was there also. her mom was there to pick her up, but she just went back on the water coaster.

Help me...my dreams are weird.


----------



## spaekle (Jan 1, 2009)

I had a fucking insane dream the other night. o_o (some parts are slightly gross)

I don't remember the whole thing, but it involved me having to save the world from Dialga and Palkia, only Dialga had turned into this weird zeppelin-looking thing and Palkia was a UFO. I was in some place that consisted of an observatory, one of those picnic table shelters you see at parks, and a Kroger grocery store. There were fences and trees, but they were all really oversized and cartoony-looking. 

So, Dialga-zeppelin and Palkia-UFO were mostly just flying around the observatory. I was supposed to go up into the observatory and confront them there, but I was too afraid to fight them or whatever the hell I had to do, so I kept running away and coming back only to still be too scared. 

At some point Palkia-UFO grew a weird nippley extension and started squirting out this red glittery stuff with the consistency of mucus. People started running under the shelter to get away from it, but then the roof of the shelter grew a bunch of nippley things and started squirting red stuff all over them. I think I'd been hiding in the Kroger, but I had to go back to the observatory, so I ended up running out and getting covered in red stuff too. I'd been afraid that the stuff would burn like acid, but it didn't. It was just... gross.

I think the rest of the dream was mostly me being like "oh shit what's going on D:", but then it was somehow unanimously decided that if we just ignore Dialga and Palkia they'll go away. I went back to the Kroger for a while and started wandering around, noticing signs that said things like "IT'S IN GOD'S HANDS NOW". When I went back outside, it seemed like Dialga and Palkia had gone away; there were blobs of red stuff all over the place and it looked like most of the shelter had been destroyed, but there was no sign of them. Somehow the dream ended with me going back to the observatory and taking to Hillary Clinton while we both looked at the destruction from out the observatory window. 

Some people say that all dreams are meant to tell you something. :|


----------



## Scout (Jan 1, 2009)

I bet all of these dreams are way awesome that been experienced. I mean like, it's what you saw and it's _your reality_, right? Eh? It's real to you and all. No need for _material proof_. 
Oh yeah! I'm currently practicing lucid dreaming, anybody find that the cool stuff? Hey, I even talked to someone in my dreams a couple of months ago. I forgot to mention about that` Private dream and all that. Hot dawg, it was my crush too! (You know who you are ;o)

It's like my warriorship dream only less longer. Flowed in beautifully. Anybody had one of those?


----------



## Darksong (Jan 5, 2009)

^Yes. I talk to people in my dreams all the time...

I haven't had many dreams lately D:

@Spaekle Oddberry: Yes, usually, all dreams either actually happen or have a hidden meaning. Or at least, all that are remembered after waking.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 5, 2009)

^Then what was the use of the dream of me being a ninja with you, Shikamaru, Shino and some other guy I don't know and us being on a nighttime patrolling mission?


----------



## Darksong (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, I shouldn't say all, but a lot of them are fun. :D

That one, for example.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 5, 2009)

I keep having the same horrid dream of having a guy with a bellsprout using leach seed on me to make me tired. I always wake up naked next to whoever I like at the point in time, and they turn out to be the guy with the bellsprout.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 5, 2009)

I have repeated dreams also.

I dreamed about this place twice:

*It's a cone-shaped palace-like thingy *located on a hill. On the outside, it's amethyst-purple, and there's a hole in the top so it looks like a volcano. (outside image - the text on the bottom was supposed to say "path," but I cut it off by accident)

*On the first floor*, the walls and ceiling are all the same color: a smoky, dark gray (Kind of like Crowpaw/feather's colors.) It's a triangle-shaped room with the entrance at the one point and stairs on the short but straight side between the other two corners. On the left side of the room is a small section that's separated by a screen-like thing with a desk and chair inside. Other than that, it's empty. (1F map)
The second time I dreamed about it, Sakura and Hinata were there.

*On the second floor*, it's a slightly lighter gray (like iron, since the room is made of iron). It's like a jailhouse because there are shackles everywhere, and no windows, but somehow there's some light in it. The second time I dreamed of this place, Neji is standing in the "standing here" circle on the map. I spar with him for a moment before continuing. (2F map - I forgot to include the stairs, so assume that they're next to the "to 1F" stairs)

*The third floor* is a hot, tall place where the whole thing ends. It's the inside of a volcano, with the walls seeping with lava and a hole in the top where I can see the sky. There is no way to get to the hole except a Graveler that is standing in the middle of the room. How do you get out using him? Well -- you just stand next to him, and he uses Explosion (it doesn't hurt, trust me), sending you out of the hole, and landing in a lagoon-resort thing nearby. No map is needed for this.

I also dreamed three times about the whole place filling up with endless lava, like a bathtub. The second time, the lava turned green just before I woke up. It's scary because a lot of people die D:


----------



## Alexi (Jan 5, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> I keep having the same horrid dream of having a guy with a bellsprout using leach seed on me to make me tired. I always wake up naked next to whoever I like at the point in time, and they turn out to be the guy with the bellsprout.


That could mean that your crush is leeching your time. Or you're deathly afraid of date rape. Or something.

Reoccuring dreams should be analyzed, since they're generally messages your subconscious is trying to tell you.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 5, 2009)

All right, I'll analyze mine...

Thanks for saying that, Alexi. I'd say you're very good at interpreting dreams.

The palace-like dream wasn't perfectly recurring, just that part. One time, I dreamed of the building only, but on this last part I dreamed of my school at night and a Rack Shackle Pack related thing at the lagoon also. The Graveler and Naruto characters weren't there the first time, either. I last dreamed about this when I was eight or nine, perhaps younger, but I can somehow still remember that I know it.

Either that, or it's déjà vu.

The lava-flowing one... I'll need to look into it some more. I'll say if anything comes up. Luckily we don't live near an active volcano. I'm deathly afraid of eruptions.


----------



## Alexi (Jan 5, 2009)

Analyzing dreams completely depends on what the symbols in your dreams mean to you, which is why I don't put too much faith in dream interpretation books. That interpretation I did up there was based off some common symbols, and it may not mean that to RF. Just so ya know~


----------



## Darksong (Jan 5, 2009)

I know, I didn't even KNOW there was such thing as a "Dream Interpretation Book."

But the only important things I can remember in my dream are my mother and sister, who were both consumed by lava about halfway.

Having the place slowly fill up with lava is like having a bomb about to go off, except everyone dies sooner.

But I _still_ don't know what that means. The only thing I think when I think of bombs is Deidara from Naruto.

Oh well. Interpreting dreams always takes time. It wasn't like Cryptica's "water cage dream."


----------



## Alexi (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh, there's plenty of books on the market. I have a nightmare interpretation book that I got just for shits and giggles.

Wow, that dream sounds awful. D: That could be a big message. Good luck!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 6, 2009)

I hope I don't die D:

I got consumed by lava? Aw, umpherz.


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 6, 2009)

I've never actively died in a dream, but once I dreamt I was in... that... place... under the earth.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

I once had a dream that I was run over by a giant truck.

No interesting dreams for me lately. 

I suffer from Insomnia. I IS A NOCTOWL...

Although I had a dream about 4 years ago in which I ate in this odd cafe. A week later, I went on a trip with my family to England and went to that same cafe.

Considering I've never gone to England before, that's just freaky.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 6, 2009)

I dreamt that some people were making a new Playstation(a PSP like thing), and they were going to bomb the earth to test its resistance. While they did this, people were going to be sent up in spaceships to be safe. 

DON'T ASK.


----------



## Alexi (Jan 6, 2009)

I had a dream that my kitten was swimming in our pool. It was cute. ^.^


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 7, 2009)

Last night, I had a pretty weird dream...

My dad and I were buying a new car from some used-car-sale place (not sure why, since we already have enough cars and no real need for *another* one) and just after we bought it, some guy in a red-and-white racecar (not the NASCAR kind; not sure what this kind of car is actually called, though) drove by and grabbed this miniature car that looked exactly like the one we bought.

Apparently, if someone steals the mini-car and makes it all the way to their home with it, they somehow get the *real* car instead of the miniature one that they actually stole... so my dad and I jumped in the car and chased after the guy, trying to ram him into walls and stuff like that.  It looked a lot like Mario Kart DS (complete with the "aura of wind around your car" thing when you got a boost from driving directly behind the other cars for a long enough time), except with full-sized cars instead of go-karts.

And eventually, when we were almost home, the guy's car shrunk down until it was a bit smaller than the mini-car and started to fly toward this hollow log sticking out of a hill... but the miniature car (which was now being pulled along behind the guy's car on some kind of chain) was too big to fit all the way through the log, so after the guy in the racecar had gone in, I grabbed the mini-car and pulled off the chain.  I think it disappeared after that... can't remember that part very well, since I woke up not long after that.


----------



## Alexi (Jan 8, 2009)

So I had a couple of creepy dreams.

The first one was just O_O I was watching babies getting sniped. I'll repeat that: *I was watching babies being sniped.* And it was _funny as hell!_ But then my kitten was almost shot D: I have no idea what was up with that dream.

The second one had to do with some Wiccan adults I met a couple weeks ago. I was with them at this house and I was running around, looking for my robe and freaking out, only to find it under my shirt. o_o I feel like that might have some significance, since it was about one of the things closest to me (my religion) and involved strong emotions (panic) so um. Yeah.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 27, 2009)

Another weird dream, which I only _just barely_ was able to remember...

I was watching TV or something, and some sort of anime-type thing was coming on, starting with a fairly long opening sequence with a song in the background (which I can't remember) and all that stuff.  The only part I remember well enough to actually describe, though, had the screen zoomed in on some little girl's face.  After a second or so, her eyes got really wide and this scalpel-type blade appeared and slashed her across the left side of her face, from right below the eye all the way down to the middle of her cheek.  After that, time seemed to freeze for a second, and then time went into fast-forward and she "grew up" in a matter of seconds (with the open cut turning into a scar before it had a chance to actually bleed, and the "little kid" features turning into "teenager"-ish features.)

I'm pretty sure I've never seen any actual show with anything like that in its opening... so it looks like my dream made up an entire show (or at least its opening) out of nowhere.  Weird.

Unfortunately, I can't clearly remember _anything else_ from the opening, not even what the title of the show was or what the background music sounded like.  I can kinda vaguely remember that there was fighting involved and someone in it had a big, green robe/cape/scarf of some sort that kept flapping around every time they moved, but that's all.


----------

